# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ketamine

## Painkiller

De dokters in verschillende ziekenhuizen weten zich geen raad meer met m'n pijn. Ik heb reuma, fybromyalgie en CVS. Daarbij heb ik ook nog een andere auto-immuunsysteemziekte, maar welke weten ze niet. Bijgevolg heb ik, ondanks de zwaarste pijnstilling, zeer veel pijn van 's ochtends tot 's avonds. In de pijnkliniek stellen ze nu voor om het eens te proberen met Ketamine. Dat is zeer zware verdoving, maar ook met flink wat bijwerkingen. Ik twijfel of ik die infuustherapie zou starten. Iemand ervaring met Ketamine?

----------


## annemedi

phoee, dat is een grote overweging. Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ben wel geinteresseerd wat je keuze is geworden en hoe het de therapie is bevallen mocht je ervoor gekozen hebben.

----------

